# Torque Management ???



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Can someone educate me on what torque management is and how the GTO computer controls it.:confused


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Any Ideas ???


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

good question...anybody??


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

From what I was told, by the guy who dyno tuned my car, torque management is there to protect your drivetrain and driveline components from taking a beating when you're getting on it pretty hard with traction control off. Supposedly, it is more noticeable in the autos than the manuals. Having it totally removed won't make that big of a difference in ET's for street applications. But for heavily modded, high horsepower engines used mainly for drag racing, having it taken off will aid in the every-little-bit-counts aspect of racing. 

Maybe there's another explanation out there but that's what I was told.

As far as how the computer manages it, I didn't ask that. But I think that it's probably controlled the same way traction control is. Just at a lesser rate.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

:agree 

Well, I'm no engineer, but I believe TM is designed to reduce the amount of abuse the drive train receives during very aggresive acceleration. In otherwords, the ECU will back off on the electronically controled throttle and/or take some timing out between upshifts. After a brief delay, the power will be restored to "full throttle" status. Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd assume that would pertain more to the automatic than the 6-speed ?? ??


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Steve A said:


> I'd assume that would pertain more to the automatic than the 6-speed ?? ??


I was told that it pertains to both but it's more noticeable on the auto.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I drive my 6-speed a bit of "aggression" shall we say, and can tell you that my balls are occasionally squeezed in check by more than the traction control. Only drove an autmatic during test drive so cannot speak on that setup. It is definitely noticeable even in the manual


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

ive noticed it in mine being an a4 but i take t/c off and put it in 3rd whole different car
seems like when its in drive it just plain loses power cause when its in 3rd boy it moves


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmmm...so would it really hurt anything to turn it off??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Hmmm...so would it really hurt anything to turn it off??


Yeah, it will "prematurely" wear your tranny. If you don't do a lot of drag racing then don't do it.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

do what ya want with it its warrantied til 36k miles but if you are worried then dont do it...
but i only have done this when racing another car. i havent been to the track with it yet, but i also didnt buy this car to baby it because once the warranty is up im modding the hell out of it anyway :willy: 






arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

My motto is: "Feck warranties, I want a faster car....", but that approach doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

I have read that both the autos and manuals have something called an "anti-wheelhop algorithm". Now whether this is part of the torque management system, I don't know, but it seems likely. I don't know anything more specific about this algorithm.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Anti-wheelhop algorithm my arse.

Unless I stop and set, I get wheel hop almost EVERY TIME I try a burn on the run. I'm at the point now that when I get a couple hundred bucks together I'm buying a traction bar.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> *do what ya want with it its warrantied til 36k miles *but if you are worried then dont do it...
> but i only have done this when racing another car. i havent been to the track with it yet, but i also didnt buy this car to baby it because once the warranty is up im modding the hell out of it anyway :willy:
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt if GM will cover a damaged drivetrain after they figure out that the torque management that THEY put on your car to protect it was removed. Maybe I'm wrong but that is hard to believe.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

is the power increase noticeable on the street if you don't take it to the track or only when you are trying to squeeze out that "hundredth-of-a-second-faster-in-the-quater-mile" time?


----------

